

Anticipating An Apollo XI Disaster - abdurraheem
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/file/anticipating-apollo-xi-disaster-0

======
abdurraheem
"For every human being who looks up at the moon in the nights to come will
know that there is some corner of another world that is forever mankind."

RIP Neil.

